# Zoey's on a hunger strike



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Zoey is being the stubborn little diva/brat she can sometimes be. She hasn't eaten anything but forcefed yogurt for 24 hours now. Let me tell you that's an adventure, but she has to have her medicine (aloe juice & other things). She won't touch her food, yet is whining, pawing, crying and trying to steal my food. What gives? She wouldn't touch her chicken this morning, so I tried it again tonight, wouldn't touch, tried chicken from a different cornish hen, tried Smelt (which she always inhales) and she won't touch it, yet is sitting her scratching the crap out of my legs for my cooked chicken (which she's not getting any of). The little stink!:foxes15:


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

Maybe it has something to do with Ziva? (is it Ziva? the Min Pin?)


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I think her tummy is just still upset from the whole bacterial imbalance she got from the rotten carrot, she's sitting/sleeping in my lap now and her tummy is just grumbling. Probably due to hunger, but she used to do this all the time when she was eating kibble, she would not eat for a day or two and I'd eventually give in and feed her some people food to get her to eat, well now that she's eating raw, she IS eating people food. I got her to eat a couple of broken up treats. So that eases my mind a little. When Zoey gets sick (which used to be quite often) she throws what I call "Diva fits" where she milks it for all she's worth.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Sounds like she's very spoiled! Haha Couldn't you give her cooked chicken if that's what she wants? She may not care for raw. If you really want her to have raw. Don't cook it as long.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Zoey, eat your foodies for Mama! You can't get all better without your nutrition silly girl. You are gonna give your Mama Grey hairs! :lol:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I wonder if she associates the chicken with her tummy ache? Maybe try a piece of beef or pork instead. Although if she didn't want the fish, maybe she just is holding out for something better. You could try smearing a little canned on the meat to see if that will get her started.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Seriously about ready to rip my hair out! So this morning we have tried, cornish hen, steak, pork, the Steve's real food ready made, even tried a little cooked and she won't touch nothing! Tried putting parmasan cheese on stuff, going to take her to the Vet to make sure nothing is causing her not to eat(nice that she has to do this on my day off so 30 minutes each way....she better be sick lol  if she checks out okay don't know what to do to get her to eat. She will eat a little Natural Balance Food Roll (that I'm using for treats for the new puppy's training) but only 1 tiny tiny square then she spit it out. Stubborn little girl!


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

Poor lady!  EAT for your momma! Our guys can't say no to TRIPE and we mix it w/water packed -no salt sardines. Maybe that would work?


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Just got back from taking her to the vet, she has a Bladder infection & throat infection, Georgie my pomeranian got a throat infection from one of his 'playdate' buddies, so I'm not surprised that Zoey caught it from him. Ziva has a sore throat as well. So the joy of having 3 dogs on antibiotics...so much fun! She caught the bladder infection by licking herself (so from her throat), so she's on antibiotics, cranberry and continued pro-biotics, I hope she feels better soon. I did get her to eat some ground hamburger when we got home as well as some tiny tiny tiny diced up raw chicken. She wouldn't eat it if the pieces were bigger than my pinky finger nail, even the ground hamburger I had to separate into diced size pieces.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Poor baby is her throat swollen? No wonder she dosen't want to eat. Get better soon little one.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Glad you finally found out what's wrong! Glad you didn't wait any longer. Seems like sore throats are going around. I have one due to allergies. Maybe you could get her to lap up some chicken broth after you both some chicken. That would help soothe her throat plus make her tummy feel better. Don't think it would hurt her. Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Glad you found out what her problem is. Poor little Zoey, she's not really a brat (at least not this time) lol


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Aww, poor Zoey! I'm glad you found out what was wrong & got her some meds. I hope she feels better soon & starts eating normally again soon!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

O no! Poor Zoey! Glad you know whats wrong and can get them all on the mend soon. Sounds like theyre all in need of lots of extra cuddles from mum!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

When it rains it pours!! Glad you got Zoey seen and that you know what you are dealing with. Poor baby. Hope she is feeling better soon.


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Awww the poor baby! No wonder she didn't want to eat. I'm glad you got her to the vet and he put her on antibiotics so she should be back to her normal Diva self soon!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

poor baby I hate having a sore throat I hate the antibiotics even more


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Poor Zoey.  I really hope she gets over the hump soon. She just has had a time with everything lately. Get well soon sweet girl. Here's a hug for Mama too. (((Hugs)))


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aw poor little sweetie! Glad you got her meds, I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

awww sorry to hear this. well at least she wasn't just being stubborn and had a legit reason for not wanting to eat.  Hope she heals quickly.!!


----------



## lorilisa1 (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't know much about raw however I am about to take training for my chi to be a therapy dog. The paper said she can't be on a raw diet. I thought ok she's not, now I hear this any coralation. I hope your little one eats, does't sound like a game to me too many days. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Zoey getting a sore throat & bladder occurance is usually a monthly/bi-monthly thing (before raw) this is her first one in over 4 months (she's been eating raw for 3 months now) so if anything the raw food is helping her NOT get sick. Georgie my pomeranian played with another dog in my neighborhood about 10 days ago and the owner called me a few days ago to say her and her kids and dog have strep throat, so that is why/where Zoey got sick, it has nothing to do with her diet. In fact before raw she was on 'pulse' therapy antibiotics (5 days of antibiotics, 5 days off of antibiotics) permanently for chronic throat infections...since switching to raw we've eliminated that. It's definitely helped her health. My friend has 2 rotties & 2 chows that are certified therapy dogs and they eat raw without any problems (she doesn't belong to the group who's banned it).


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Hope Zoey is on the mend soon! Maybe you can put some yogurt and/or raw egg and hamburger in a blender and make her a "slurry" of slurpable goodness until her throat feels up to swallowing bigger pieces. I wonder if dogs find warm things on their sore throat soothing like we do? Maybe setting her bowl in a bigger bowl of hot water for 10 minutes to warm it might help her eat?


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

She is back to being the little piglet she is, she inhaled breakfast this morning (Steve's pre-made). I am warming her meals in warm water to try to help. But I am glad she ate this morning.


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Woohoo! That's wonderful news, so glad she's feeling better!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

That's great news! Happy to hear she's eating.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Good news Zoey!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Yay...so glad she's feeling better & back to eating like a piggy!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yay!!! So happy to hear little Zoey is getting better!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Great news! So glad she's feeling better!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Yay zoey... I have a sore throat too so I feel for u


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Brodysmom said:


> I wonder if she associates the chicken with her tummy ache? Maybe try a piece of beef or pork instead. Although if she didn't want the fish, maybe she just is holding out for something better. You could try smearing a little canned on the meat to see if that will get her started.


Yep, that would be my thinking Tracy. My Ernie boy has been critically ill, and we've had to force feed, but one of the vet techs suggested adding a little baby food meat to his food to see if that would entice him.


----------

